# The Chapter's Due (Some Spoilers)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover for The Chapter's Due has been released. Can't find a better source.

Chapter's Due (Ultramarines): Amazon.co.uk: Graham McNeill: Books


I also read a small article by Graham McNeill about the 6th book of the Ultramarines series and he has confirmed what enemy they will be facing..

Honsou and his Iron Warriors are returning, and they are heading for Ultramar. Only this time Honsou has a band of warriors over 200,000 strong as well as Chaos Space Marine bands from the World Eaters and Emperor's Children who have sworn loyalty to him. I can't wait to see Uriel's reaction to Honsou, and more importantly The Newborn.


----------

